# Crested Gecko Eggs found!!??



## DannyBoy1988 (Mar 12, 2014)

So...I was just clearing out my Geckos viv when I came across these two! Completely a surprise as it is her first time of laying. She bred only two weeks ago & I don't know how long these have been in the viv for. How will I know if they are any good or not? Any advice would be much appreciated as this is all new to me.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cbmwilletts (Jan 21, 2014)

I believe they are similar to Leo eggs so you should be able to candle them. Just dont change their position, and place in a separate container with vermiculite and keep moist. I also read somewhere that they incubate at room temp. The eggs look healthy to me.


----------



## DannyBoy1988 (Mar 12, 2014)

I can candle them even now? They could only be a couple of days old? What am I looking for? And thank you for the reply. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cbmwilletts (Jan 21, 2014)

Like I said i think they are similar. To Leo's, which can be candled at 3 days and you look for a pink colour and a little red embryo. This isn't 100% until 1-2 weeks old


----------



## DannyBoy1988 (Mar 12, 2014)

Okay that's cool, I'll give them that long to develop then. Do they turn a certain colour if any good? They are just plain white at the moment. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cbmwilletts (Jan 21, 2014)

Well with Leo's they can go mouldy or distorted and still have healthy hatchlings


----------



## Kimora (Mar 7, 2012)

2 weeks is pretty quick...was she paired last year? as cresties are well known to retain sperm 

Your looking for a pink cheerio and you may see the start of veins just under the shell. it can take 5-7 days before the cheerio forms. Cresties can be incubated just fine at room temp, the reason for the incubators in alot of cases is to keep the temp steady and to reduce the risk of temp spikes in the summer. Cooler temps usually equal a slower incubation resulting in better formed/bigger hatchlings  Eggs can take 60-100 plus days depending on temps 
I have mine on damp perlite as a sub though vermiculite and eco earth are other alternatives....then you get the handful of keepers that leave in the enclosure and let nature do it's thing.

An egg candled last year showing the cheerio.


----------



## DannyBoy1988 (Mar 12, 2014)

Kimora said:


> 2 weeks is pretty quick...was she paired last year? as cresties are well known to retain sperm
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quality post, thank you. I literally got my male two weeks ago and she's never laid before then. I know that they do lay dud eggs, maybe this is the case as it's so soon? I haven't checked them yet. I've put then into a little tub with some damp earth in for the moment, I'll take a better look tomorrow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kimora (Mar 7, 2012)

DannyBoy1988 said:


> Quality post, thank you. I literally got my male two weeks ago and she's never laid before then. I know that they do lay dud eggs, maybe this is the case as it's so soon? I haven't checked them yet. I've put then into a little tub with some damp earth in for the moment, I'll take a better look tomorrow.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Vigrin clutches are not unknown with cresties, they are usually dud but treat the female as if they are fertile...laybox (optional if you use soil), ensure she has a good diet and access to live food once/twice a week that have been dusted with a plain cal (if your using UV tubes) or a Cal which contains D3. D3 (supplement or via UV) is very important for a crestie to process the calcium required for not just bone growth/density but for creating the egg's themselves. A lack of cal and D3 in a laying female can result in either a calcium crash or MBD 
There is no harm in keeping hold of the eggs for a wee while, infertile eggs will mold, dent, go bad and start to smell quite early into the incubation


----------

